# Unveiling Of Oklahoma City's Team Name Set For Next Wednesday



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

> The wait is nearly over.
> Oklahoma City’s NBA team is expected to announce Thunder will be the nickname at 5 p.m. next Wednesday, Sept. 3, when it releases the team name, its mark, the four team colors and logo at a press conference at Leadership Square.
> Team officials would neither confirm nor deny whether Thunder is the nickname.
> 
> ...


 heres the link http://www.newsok.com/article/3289525/


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm wondering what the colors are going to be. I keep thinking the old Cavs colors. I knew the name was going to be Thunder though ever since I heard the rumor of them announcing it as the new name.


----------



## sjla2kology101 (Apr 23, 2006)

Possible leaked Name/Logo.....

http://nbaokc.blogspot.com/2008/08/huge-logo-leak.html

:no:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

thats a pretty cool arena football league logo....i believe they couldve been more successful having a contest where 5th graders entered in their best artwork, because that thing is pathetic.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

That ball isn't real, it's just an elaborate hoax made by someone.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm dying with anticipation..


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

tha supes said:


> That ball isn't real, it's just an elaborate hoax made by someone.


I pray your right because that thing is disturbing to look at.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

When you pick a lame name like "Thunder," you're supposed to have a lame logo. There's nothing quite as frustrating as missed opportunity.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

i think it would be interesting if, at the press conference, they had a ball/logo for each of the name they trademarked...and then they revealed which one it actually is. Kinda like how HS recruits put up all the hats of the colleges they are choosing from.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm hoping for that black/gold/brick color scheme someone else posted. Best way to go in my opinion.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> I'm hoping for that black/gold/brick color scheme someone else posted. Best way to go in my opinion.


Agreed.

What time are they supposed to do this today?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> What time are they supposed to do this today?


The official site says 5 pm although no time zone is being mentioned.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

croco said:


> The official site says 5 pm although no time zone is being mentioned.


Thanks.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The USA today says it's set for 6PM EST, or 5PM in OKC. 

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/2008-09-02-oklahomacity-nickname_N.htm


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:uhoh:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

http://store.nba.com/largeImage/ind...phics/product_images/p5174885dt.jpg&displayTa

click on the link


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

sux


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

the logo is ugly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe after all this time, THAT is what they came up with.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

This is the worst thing I've seen to strike professional basketball since... aw who am I kidding. I'm a Knicks fan.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

tha supes said:


> That ball isn't real, it's just an elaborate hoax made by someone.


You're wrong now. :lol:


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow ... that logo is simply awful.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That thing is hideous.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Just imagine the jerseys.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

thaKEAF said:


> Just imagine the jerseys.


I'm thinking something similar to the Bobcats. 

Seriously though, there are some NBDL logos that look better than that. Hideous.


----------



## Protein Data Bank (Sep 10, 2006)

terrible


----------



## Protein Data Bank (Sep 10, 2006)

this actually pisses me off


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

The price of a Kevin Durant Sonics jersey just went up tenfold.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ick...


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Why did they even name it Thunder? It has nothing to do with the logo, the colors, and most likely not the mascot or jerseys either. Its just stupid.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Protein Data Bank said:


> this actually pisses me off


You're not the only one.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

this is the ballinest **** ever son!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Terrible. I feel bad for Durant. Clay Bennett can burn elsewhere.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

I think this fully proves it, Clay Bennett is a huge douchebag. And why do they have Denver's colors with Charlotte orange? That's really lame. Denver is even in the same division, people are really going to notice this I imagine later on.


----------

